# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Молоко: Этика и традиция...

## МашаЖукова

на сегодняшний день нельзя отрицать, что употребление магазинного молока - это участие в убийстве и мучении коров. к сожалению существующие фермы (имею ввиду те, что принадлежат и содержатся обществом сознания кришны) не в силах полностью обеспечить общину молоком поэтому покупать все равно приходится. и из покупного молока готовится пища, которая потом предлагается божествам... 
насколько это правильно и уместно? ведь проповедуя людям вегетарианство к примеру, мы всегда упоминаем этичность, закон кармы, глубину заповеди "не убий"... хотя сами, покупая молоко все это нарушаем - получается что проповедь эта - лицемерие... тем более что для того чтобы приготовить те или иные блюда для предложения божествам можно использовать соевое молоко, а для здоровья, к счастью сегодня можно пить витамин b12 в таблетках (не животного происхождения...) 
объясните мне пожалуйста: неужели традиция важнее жизни одной из наших матерей - коровы...? 
(этот вопрос меня очень волнует, отнеситесь пожалуйста с пониманием...) 
хари бол!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ВОПРОС: Июл, 18, 2007 10:07 
Харе Кришна, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Скажите пожалуйста, можно ли пить магазинное молоко? Я слышал что коров сейчас кормят комбикормом в который входит костная мука и отходы рыбного производства. Является ли такое молоко той "жидкой религией" о которой говорят Веды? 
Спасибо. Харе Кришна. 

ОТВЕТ: Лучше пить не магазинное молоко. Но если нет выбора, то все равно лучше пить магазинное, чем не пить вообще. Предлагайте его Кришне и принимайте как прасад.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ВОПРОС: Фев, 06, 2006 20:57
Харе Кришна, Чайтанья Чандра прабху! Вас беспокоит казанский журналист Денис. (Во время своего визита в Казань вы дали нашей газете обширное интервью про законы кармы. Лежит оно здесь http://www.nocruel.narod.ru/K_P_band.html ). Дело в том, что я веду в газете вегетарианскую колонку «Бессмертная пища», в которой в том числе отвечаю на письма. Люди, приславшие мне несколько писем и называющие себя «веганами» поставили меня в тупик своим неприятием молочной пищи. Речь идет о нравственной стороне вопроса, а не о том, вредно молоко или полезно. Я хочу дать им ответ в газете, то у меня не хватает знаний, чтобы аргументировано ответить на их выпады против любой молочной продукции. Очень вас прошу, помогите взвешенно и обоснованно, ответить на перечисленные ниже вопросы. 

1. Это чудовищно, что организм коровы находится в состоянии перманентного производства молока, да и чтоб корова доилась у неё нужно сразу забирать телёнка и раздаивать её. Если корова не будет постоянно рожать, то и молоко она давать не будет. Она нещадно эксплуатируется в угоду прихоти человека. 

2. Когда рождается телёнок, корова его поит не молоком, а молозивом. Этот продукт совершенно ни для чего больше не пригодный, только для кормления телёнка в первые три недели его жизни. Если телёнка сразу не отнять от коровы и не раздаивать её, она по прежнему будет давать молозиво для телёнка, постепенно сокращая его количество. Как правило уже на 2-3-й неделе раздоить корову очень трудно. Ведь молоко это пища только телят (детей) и взрослым она чужда! 

3. У коровы постоянно болеют маститами разных степеней сложности. Это бич всех фермеров. У коровы постоянно болит вымя из-за того, что его дёргают. Оно оттягивает ей вниз все органы и шкуру, в результате чего берцовые кости выпирают на спине. Представьте себе свою любимую девушку, которую оплодотворяют каждый год против её воли, каждый день дёргают за грудь руками. Это ли не насилие? 

4. От постоянного паразитирования человека на корове, к 7 годам (при домашнем содержании) она начинает снижать надои и её убивают на мясо, оставляя, как правило, её дочку (чтоб повторила в точности мамину судьбу). На фермах ещё хуже – там уже на 4-й год иногда перестают доиться. На фермах как правило не держат быков, есть только 1-2 быка производителя, которые приучены запрыгивать на железную треногу. Технолог собирает сперму и ей оплодотворяют коров вне зависимости от их желания и готовности. Не получилось – повторят, ещё не получилось – на мясо! Всех рождённых телят держат на ферме год, затем выбирают часть тёлочек которым предстоит стать рожательно-доильными механизмами, остальных везут на бойню. Поэтому вся магазинная молокопродукция, да и домашняя тоже, - несет в себе насилие и смерть. 

5. Альтернатива коровьему молоку и изделиям из него – соевое и кокосовое молоко. Коровье молоко – это зло и та же смерть, просто с другим лицом. Чистые и непорочные индийцы не убивают коров – они только пьют молоко, а мясо коров отправляют на экспорт. Это относится и кришнаитам и прочим лактовегетарианцам. 

Буду очень благодарен за развернутые ответы по каждому из пяти пунктов. И еще. Напишите пожалуйста как вас представить. Например «Спорные моменты специально для наших читателей разъясняет психолог Александр Хакимов, Москва». Просто в газете обязательно должны присутствовать три позиции. 1. Должность (профессия) специалиста (интервьюируемого лица). 2. Фамилия, имя. 3. Место проживания (город или область). 
С уважением Денис.

ОТВЕТ: Эти утверждения справедливы. Коров подвергают чудовищному насилию. С этим отношением к таким ценным животным нужно бороться. Нельзя мириться с бойнями и "производством" молока. Человек не может считаться человеком, пока совершает такие зверства. По закону кармы бойни животных переходят в бойни человеческие – войны. Так много крови проливается в мире. Это настоящая бойня. 

Однако, отказ от молока – это не выход из положения, а наоборот увеличение проблемы. Единственное, что связывает человека и корову с точки зрения ахимсы – это молоко и навоз. Заменить их на самом деле нечем. В Ведах утверждается, что молоко – это жидкая религия, подобно молоку матери, которому полноценной замены тоже нет. Это утверждение могут хорошо объяснить аюр-ведические доктора. Я не врач. 

Кроме этого, корова не может жить без заботы человека. Ей нужен кров, пища на зиму и защита от мясоедов. А самое главное, им нужна человеческая любовь. Тогда она сама с удовольствием дает человеку молоко, для нее это не проблема. Кормить человека – это ее предназначение. Сейчас человек стал врагом коров и быков, поэтому не хватает хорошего молока и навоза. В результате мозги у людей отравлены химикатами, а молоко не дает прежней силы интеллекту. Люди не понимают, что убивают собственную мать. 
Итак, если люди вообще не будут пить молоко, то на корову станут смотреть только как на источник мяса и станет еще хуже. Как здесь упоминалось, коровы еще живут какое-то время, пока дают молоко, а быкам вообще не дают этого права. Такие жестокие люди. Хотите крови? Но вот молоко коровы – это тоже ее кровь, трансформированная материнской любовью. Берите ее в форме молока, зачем убивать мирное животное, которое уже обеспечивает вас ценнейшей пищей?

----------


## МашаЖукова

Простите пожалуйста, но хочу еще уточнить: правильно ли я поняла, что все таки это традиция... 
(Ведь чем-то напоминает философию мясоедов, мол, зачем такая крайность, человеку это необходимо, или что они (животные) будут делать если скотобойни закроют...). В индии коровы, которые по улицам ходят и вовсе без выраженного вымени - они не дойные, и выглядят вполне здоровыми... 
Можно вас попросить еще что-нибудь из Ведических писаний о том почему человек ДОЛЖЕН употреблять молоко не смотря ни на какие обстоятельства.... 

(И еще я слышала что в некоторых храмах в индии, особенно строгих не предлагают продуктов в невежестве... в том числе не предлагали бы и такое молоко, т.к. оно тоже в невежестве учитывая то каким способом добывается...) 

Меня этот вопрос очень волнует ... я пока употребляю молочное... но все больше и больше, дома ли или в храме вкушая прасад меня мучит то что все словно закрывают глаза на то что стоит за этим молоком... что делая это я не могу быть вполне искренней стараясь продвигаться в дух.жизни... а также меня мучает мысль, что Кришна не хотел бы прасада полученного такой ценой....

----------


## Aniruddha das

Есть вариант - станьте веганом.   

а В целом, защита коров не является самым главным для вайшнавов.  Самым главным является возрождение сознания Кришны. И с позиции сознания Кришны, лучше предлагать Кришне то молоко, что доступно, чем не предлагать вообще молока. Когда молоко коров предлагается Кришне, то они получают благо. 

Конечно нужно бороться за то, чтобы остановить убийство коров и т.д. Но реально, пока у нас очень немного возможностей повлиять на эту ситуацию.  В будущем это может измениться. 

А пока наша помощь коровам  - в том, что мы занимаем их молоко в служениии Господу, тем самым принося им вечное духовное благо. Если мы используем молоко, то это не означает, что мы участвуем в убийстве коров.  Не стоит доводить до абсурда свои рассуждения.

----------


## МашаЖукова

Спасибо большое за ответ. 
Мне стало понятней....

----------


## Александра

Харе Кришна!
Я тоже не раз думала об этом,веганы и вправду ставят в тупик.
Но когда я задумываюсь, я вспоминаю, что если предложить молоко Кришне, то корова, которая его произвела получит большое благо, может переродится в человека или даже уйдет в духовный мир (но это я не знаю, просто представляю себе), но благо будет хорошее однозначно!
значит надо наоборот бежать скорее в магазин, скупать молоко, предлагать Кришне и пусть все коровы освобождаются, а мы будет пить прасад.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Спасибо большое за ответ. 
> Мне стало понятней....


Хотел бы все таки дополнить ответ Анируддхи прабху. Хотя защита коров не является главной задачей для вайшнавов, тем не менее преданные принимают в ней самое непосредственное участие. Они защищают коров тем, что отказались от употребления их мяса. Тем самым вайшнавы спасают жизни коровам. Как правило преданные любят коров и, думаю, вряд ли бы кто-то из вайшнавов отказался помогать коровам. Потому что мы знаем как Кришна относится к коровам - он их очень любит.

И пока коров доят, пока они дают молоко, они живут. Покупая молоко, вы, по сути, продлеваете жизнь корове. Как справедливо отметил Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху: "Итак, если люди вообще не будут пить молоко, то на корову станут смотреть только как на источник мяса и станет еще хуже."

Поэтому, Мария, пожалуйста не думайте, что преданным наплевать на коров, что им нужно только коровье молоко помогающее им в ритуальной деятельности. Те коровы, которые содержатся преданными на фермах и в своих домах, они, уверен получают полную заботу, любовь и ласку от своих хозяев. Просто преданные не могут позаботиться обо всех коровах в мире. Но если бы у них была такая возможность, думаю, преданные позаботились бы обо всех коровах. Это, можно сказать наш долг - заботиться о коровах, потому что корова является одной из матерей человечества. Человек должен защищать корову, даже если при этом он рискует жизнью.

Просто, объективно, сейчас что-то противопоставить системе боен и мясоиндустрии - практически не возможно. Но по мере просветления общества, по мере распространения послания любви Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, шаг за шагом, люди сами начнут понимать, в чем ужас боен и подобных ферм, где коров содержат в нечеловеческих условиях. И тогда весь этот кошмар начнет прекращаться. Сейчас же мы делаем то что можем.... Преданные любят коров и им глубоко не безразлична их судьба...

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> ВОПРОС: Фев, 06, 2006 20:57
> Харе Кришна, Чайтанья Чандра прабху! Вас беспокоит казанский журналист Денис. (Во время своего визита в Казань вы дали нашей газете обширное интервью про законы кармы. Лежит оно здесь http://www.nocruel.narod.ru/K_P_band.html ). Дело в том, что я веду в газете вегетарианскую колонку «Бессмертная пища», в которой в том числе отвечаю на письма. Люди, приславшие мне несколько писем и называющие себя «веганами» поставили меня в тупик своим неприятием молочной пищи. Речь идет о нравственной стороне вопроса, а не о том, вредно молоко или полезно. Я хочу дать им ответ в газете, то у меня не хватает знаний, чтобы аргументировано ответить на их выпады против любой молочной продукции. Очень вас прошу, помогите взвешенно и обоснованно, ответить на перечисленные ниже вопросы. 
> 
> 1. Это чудовищно, что организм коровы находится в состоянии перманентного производства молока, да и чтоб корова доилась у неё нужно сразу забирать телёнка и раздаивать её. Если корова не будет постоянно рожать, то и молоко она давать не будет. Она нещадно эксплуатируется в угоду прихоти человека. 
> 
> 2. Когда рождается телёнок, корова его поит не молоком, а молозивом. Этот продукт совершенно ни для чего больше не пригодный, только для кормления телёнка в первые три недели его жизни. Если телёнка сразу не отнять от коровы и не раздаивать её, она по прежнему будет давать молозиво для телёнка, постепенно сокращая его количество. Как правило уже на 2-3-й неделе раздоить корову очень трудно. Ведь молоко это пища только телят (детей) и взрослым она чужда! 
> 
> 3. У коровы постоянно болеют маститами разных степеней сложности. Это бич всех фермеров. У коровы постоянно болит вымя из-за того, что его дёргают. Оно оттягивает ей вниз все органы и шкуру, в результате чего берцовые кости выпирают на спине. Представьте себе свою любимую девушку, которую оплодотворяют каждый год против её воли, каждый день дёргают за грудь руками. Это ли не насилие? 
> 
> ...


 Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Лакшмана прана прабху! Прочитала Вас пост и очень захотелось помочь Вам и этим веганам. Пишу, как Вы просите.

 Спорные моменты специально для наших читателей объясняет Тихончук Алла Леонидовна, животновод из Беларуси, проживающая и работающая на ведической ферме Новая Враджа Мандала с 1998 года.

 Вопрос-ответ.

 1. Это чудовищно, что организм коровы находится в состоянии перманентного производства молока, да и чтоб корова доилась у неё нужно сразу забирать телёнка и раздаивать её. Если корова не будет постоянно рожать, то и молоко она давать не будет. Она нещадно эксплуатируется в угоду прихоти человека
 Ответ:1.Корова МОЖЕТ давать молоко на второй , третий, четвертый... год после отела. Количество молока, правда, уменьшится. Насколько - это зависит от коровы и от кормления. У нас сейчас на третий год после отела коровы дают от 6 до 0.5 литров.  Забирать теленка сразу не нужно, коровы у нас кормят телят около года, для здоровья теленка и коровы достаточно 6 месяцев. Мы берем примерно половину молока, которое способна давать корова, хватает и теленку и нам. Поэтому подобные утверждения веганов не имеют основания. На обычных фермах так жестоко поступают с коровами, руководствуясь желанием получить максимальную прибыль. 
 Более того, в этом году весной я раздоила двух телочек, они дают до 6 литров молока в сутки за две дойки. То есть корова МОЖЕТ давать молоко, даже не рожая! Подобные случаи были у нас и раньше. Можно было и больше телочек раздоить, но у меня мало рук. Я боялась за их здоровье, следила за выменем, увидев, что они желают служить людям, давать молоко, начала раздаиваить, у других вымя потом само уменьшилось без проблем (я боялась мастита). Если нужна более подробная информация, могу рассказать, обращайтесь.

  2. Когда рождается телёнок, корова его поит не молоком, а молозивом. Этот продукт совершенно ни для чего больше не пригодный, только для кормления телёнка в первые три недели его жизни. Если телёнка сразу не отнять от коровы и не раздаивать её, она по прежнему будет давать молозиво для телёнка, постепенно сокращая его количество. Как правило уже на 2-3-й неделе раздоить корову очень трудно. Ведь молоко это пища только телят (детей) и взрослым она чужда!
Ответ:
2.После отела всего три-четыре дня корова дает молозиво, жизненно необходимое теленку. Если теленок не способен его полностью высосать, а так обычно и бывает, то излишки его можно использовать в пищу, делая вкусные запеканки с картофелем (молозиво первого дня очень "крутое"), или просто запеканки. По вкусу оно напоминает яичницу. Тяжеловатая пища. Вымя должно быть пустым после каждой дойки! Это очень важно! Если излишки не выдаивать, то могут быть проблемы с выменем (мастит) или в лучшем случае - корова уменьшит количество молока до необходимого. То же самое происходит и у людей. Если женщина после родов не сцеживает остатки молока (это порой нелегко), то в мозг поступает сигнал - "слишком много молока вырабатывает тело, есть излишки,которые остаются в груди и могут вызвать проблемы, нужно уменьшить выработку молока", и молока становится меньше. 
 Т. о., Раздой производится после отела путем полного выдаивания коровы, а не отнимания у нее теленка. Многие деревенские люди аргументируют отнимание теленка тем, что, дескать, корова будет поджиматься, стараясь отдать молоко теленку, а не людям. Такое бывает, но мы поступаем тогда так: доим вместе с теленком. Он сосет с одной стороны, а я дою корову - с другой. Если он уже большой, больше месяца, то его через пару минут отгоняю в сторону, а корову выдаиваю полностью. Теленок ведь пойдет пастись с мамой, на пастбище все молоко - его. А мое - только утренняя дойка. Того, кто руководствуется в первую очередь прибылью, этот вариант не устроит, слишком невыгодно покажется. Но для нас на первом месте стоит: действовать по-совести, по законам Бога. И в результате хватает и теленку, и мне. Шрила Прабхупада так учил, чтобы мы не гонялись за материальной выгодой. Если соблюдать законы Бога, то всем всего хватит.
 Молоко - это пища не только для детей. Просто есть разные люди, с разными особенностями пищеварения. Если человек в прошлой жизни сильно не любил коров, либо у него было сильное негативное впечатление, самскара, от коровы, молока (отравление, например), заложившее неприязнь, то в этой жизни возможна аллергия на молоко и молочные продукты. Если такой человек будет хорошо относиться к коровам и быкам, поддерживать коров, волов, то в следующей жизни у него с телом все будет в порядке. 

3. У коровы постоянно болеют маститами разных степеней сложности. Это бич всех фермеров. У коровы постоянно болит вымя из-за того, что его дёргают. Оно оттягивает ей вниз все органы и шкуру, в результате чего берцовые кости выпирают на спине. Представьте себе свою любимую девушку, которую оплодотворяют каждый год против её воли, каждый день дёргают за грудь руками. Это ли не насилие? 
Ответ:
 3.Да, маститы - бич обычных фермеров. Но не потому, что аппараты "оттягивают кожу", и кости выпирают не поэтому. Это строение тела коровы. Просто доение аппаратом несстественно для коровы, поэтому и возникает масса проблем. Но тут опять- таки, погоня за прибылью.
 Когда я дою корову, то я подхожу к каждой корове ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНО! Я хорошо знаю ее вымя, что и где нужно помассировать, как лучше и безболезненно выдоить. Бывают и ранки на вымени, укусы насекомых, царапины от веток кустов, по которым ходят коровы на пастбище, или от зубов подросших телят, которые сосут вымя. Тогда, значит, такого "грызуна" пора отделять, отучать сосать. Ведь он сможет питаться самостоятельно. Поэтому нужно доить руками.
 Есть еще один момент. Когда мы доим корову, то она думает, что кормит нас, а мы кушаем. Таково ее мышление. Если с ней установлены хорошие отношения, то она отдает молоко с любовью к хозяйке. К доильному аппарату корова не испытывает никаких эмоций, ведь это неодушевленный предмет. Следовательно, в таком молоке не будет заложена эмоция любви, нежности... Она и не знает, что такое материнская любовь, ведь теленка у нее отняли.
 У нас же телята продолжают пастись и ночевать с мамами, даже после того, как перестают их сосать. Даже сейчас можно наблюдать их привязанность друг к другу: они пасутся рядом, отдыхают рядом, облизывают друг друга...

4. От постоянного паразитирования человека на корове, к 7 годам (при домашнем содержании) она начинает снижать надои и её убивают на мясо, оставляя, как правило, её дочку (чтоб повторила в точности мамину судьбу). На фермах ещё хуже – там уже на 4-й год иногда перестают доиться. На фермах как правило не держат быков, есть только 1-2 быка производителя, которые приучены запрыгивать на железную треногу. Технолог собирает сперму и ей оплодотворяют коров вне зависимости от их желания и готовности. Не получилось – повторят, ещё не получилось – на мясо! Всех рождённых телят держат на ферме год, затем выбирают часть тёлочек которым предстоит стать рожательно-доильными механизмами, остальных везут на бойню. Поэтому вся магазинная молокопродукция, да и домашняя тоже, - несет в себе насилие и смерть
Ответ:
 4. В вопросе есть несколько неточностей, а так все верно.
 Корову НЕВОЗМОЖНО оплодотворить, если она не готова! Т.е. их осеменяют, когда они в охоте. Т.е. у них благоприятные дни для зачатия. Это видно из поведения коровы, она беспокойная, прыгает на других животных. Это длится сутки. Периодичность - примерно раз в 24 дня. Оплодотворение может не происходить из-за неблагополучного здоровья коровы, вот тогда их и сдают на бойню.
 В частном хозяйстве к 7 году, а это где-то 4-5-ый отел при ежегодном оплодотворении, коровы начинают снижать удой, и от них, как правило, избавляются. Обычно максимальные удои получаются после второго, третьего отела. Это зависит от коровы. И снижаются они не сильно.
 Оплодотворение лучше, конечно, естественное. Но это не самое страшное на современных фермах.
 У нас есть такая телка, которая никогда не могла забеременеть. Ей 6 лет. Но она раздоилась! И сейчас дает до 6 литров вкусного молока! Ее зовут Мантра.
 Коровы живут в среднем 20 лет. И всю свою жизнь большинство из них способны давать молоко! 
 С последней фразой я почти согласна. - "Поэтому вся магазинная молокопродукция, да и домашняя тоже, - несет в себе насилие и смерть". Но это не касается домашней продукции тех, кто не убивает коров, не продает их, не сдает на бойню. Поэтому основатель международного общества Сознания Кришны Бхактиведанта Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи основывали свои сельхозобщины, где они могли бы производить свободное от насилия молоко, которое способно развивать тонкие ткани головного мозга, и потребеление такого молока и продуктов из него спобствует развитию лучшего понимания духовных вещей, а также развитию хороших качеств, таких, как сострадание, например...

5. Альтернатива коровьему молоку и изделиям из него – соевое и кокосовое молоко. Коровье молоко – это зло и та же смерть, просто с другим лицом. Чистые и непорочные индийцы не убивают коров – они только пьют молоко, а мясо коров отправляют на экспорт. Это относится и кришнаитам и прочим лактовегетарианцам. 
Ответ:
5.Альтернативы коровьему молоку на этой планете НЕТ! 
 Если рассматривать магазинное молоко, то это просто набор химических элементов, который представляет собой "груду строительного материала", которую нужно привести в порядок и что-то построить... Настоящее коровье молоко подобно дому, в котором уже можно жить. 
 Соевое и кокосовое молоко - это ДРУГОЙ продукт. Просто похожий на молоко по некоторым своим показателям. Он может быть полезен (если произведен не из генномодифицированной сои), вкусен (возможно, с помощью каких-либо вкусовых добавок...), но никогда не сможет заменить молоко коровы. 
 Нельзя всех лактовегетарианцев валить в одну кучу. Как и всех индийцев... Также и веганы бывают разные...
 Я знаю, что в Индии при вайшнавских храмах содержат гошалы, коровники с коровами. И только молоко от защищаемых коров предлагают на алтарях Божествам. Либо берут молоко от преданных, содержащих коров. 
 Что касается других стран, то Шрила Прабхупада разрешил использовать магазинное молоко, как временную меру, пока не разовьется сеть вайшнавских сельскохозяйственных общин. 
  Я уважаю веганов за то, что они даже молоко магазинное отказались пить, но не надо же с грязной водой выплескивать и ребенка... 
  Я знаю преданных-веганов, которые не употребляют кармическое молоко, но с удовольствием принимают молоко и продукты из него от наших коров.  
  Молоко - это очень чувствительный продукт. Оно впитывает в себя эмоции коровы и окружающих, т.к. в его состав входит вода. (Хотя не только вода способна "запоминать"). 
 Когда корова с любовью кормит своего теленка, и у нас с ней хорошие отношения, то она часть этой любви отдает и нам. Ее эмоции радости, нежности, ласки (во время дойки она часто облизывает теленка или дояра) входят в молоко. Давно известно, что кормящая мать не должна плакать, иначе ребенок будет беспокойный. Также и корова. Когда она счастлива в своей материнской любви, знает, что ни ее, ни ее ребенка не убъют, не увезут..., то ее молоко наполнено покоем, благостью. Уровень сознания коровы намного выше, чем у растения сои или кокоса... ведь после коровы, вола душа может принимать человеческое тело, а не после растительной формы жизни. Это закон эволюции души. Даже если я буду выращивать сою в огороде и делать из нее молоко, уровень любовных отношений между мной и растением намного меньше, чем между мной и коровой. Следовательно, и любовь, заключенная в этих двух видах молока, будет сильно отличаться. Я уже не говорю о том, что коровы и быки (волы), как форма жизни, очень дороги Господу, что они - матери и отцы, что они - Его преданные слуги, данные Богом, чтобы помогать нам развиваться духовно и материально... 
 Если человека интересует лишь материальное развитие, то для него не слишком важно употреблять чистое молоко. Но если у него есть сильное желание развить любовь в своем сердце, то чистое молоко может ему сильно помочь. Это "подсказка", или протянутая нам  рука помощи от Шрилы Прабхупады.
Любовь, бхакти, можно получить только от того, у кого она есть. Бхакти происходит из бхакти...

 Я, к сожалению, еще не читала интервью Ч.Чандры прабху, поэтому, извините, если что не так. Никого не хотела обидеть. Все мы - одна большая семья.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо, матаджи Прабхавати, за подробный ответ, основанный не на сухой теории, а на реальном опыте.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вообще, строго говоря, Верховный Господь Шри Кришна ест *только то*, что готовит Ему Шримати Радхарани-Деви.


В истории есть несколько примеров, когда Божества физически съедали предложенную Им бхогу.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Более того, в этом году весной я раздоила двух телочек, они дают до 6 литров молока в сутки за две дойки. То есть корова МОЖЕТ давать молоко, даже не рожая! Подобные случаи были у нас и раньше


Очень вдохновило это  и многое другое в ваших разъяснениях и опыте. Respekt.

Тут еще у некоторых на форуме есть опыт по хорошему содержанию коров.

Хорошо бы если вы (или совместно) написали брошюрку для многих "чайников" (таких как я) в этом деле.

Сначала хороший опыт.  А потом вопрос-ответ на часто задаваемые вопросы и распространенные страшилки и ошибки.
Тут у нас недалеко  в деревне  никак не решатся завести корову из-за недостатка знания и опыта.
Я бы им эту книжку дал. Интернета там нет.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Большое вам спасибо, матушка Прабхавати! Всегда интересно прочитать мнение человека, который не просто что-то где-то слышал, а имеет практический опыт. Ваши ответы развенчивают некоторые веганские мифы, а также вдохновляют на то, чтобы жить на природе, иметь свою корову. Из ваших ответов видно, что вы любите коров и очень заботитесь о них. Еще раз спасибо! Я разместил ваши ответы на своей страничке в контакте, надеюсь вы не будете против. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Я тоже есть в контакте. Имя Тихончук Алла.
Спасибо за идею с брошюрой. Буду думать, что писать.
"В итоге между двумя видами молока вообще не будет разницы, после предложения они оба станут Ниргуной." - с этим я не согласна.
Кришне нужна наша любовь, а не те материальные элементы, которые мы Ему предлагаем. Но как нам выразить нашу любовь к Нему? Как Вы думаете, что Вам больше понравится, если Ваш ребенок, скажем, предложит Вам: грязное полугнилое яблоко, подобранное на мусорке, или бережно выращенное своими руками? 
 Насколько мы любим Кришну, настолько Он и принимает наши подношения. В каком продукте будет вложено больше нашей любви: в купленном в магазине, или в выращенном нами? Покупая, например, молоко от убойной мясо-молочной промышленности, Вы тем самым поддерживаете ее, являетесь ее спонсором, что является греховной деятельностью. И с этим молоком Вы предлагаете эту греховную деятельность. Нравится ли это Кришне, как думаете? Греховность не в том, что Вы предлагаете, а в том, что Вы поддерживаете... Кришна смотрит на наш мотив. Если мы приспособленцы, то Он ответит взаимностью... У Господа есть такое качество, Он отвечает РОВНО настолько и в том же настроении, как к Нему обращаются. И если мы обманываем, в том числе и самих себя, то и Он ответит тем же. 
 Почему мы не предлагаем Кришне мясо, грибы, лук, чеснок...? Потому что это Ему не нравится. А кровавое молоко, думаете нравится? Балабхадра прабху на facebook размещал цитату, где Шрила Прабхупада был очень недоволен, когда узнал, что преданные предлагают Божествам кармические сметану, мороженое...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Буду думать, что писать.


Любой  человек  (может за исключением некоторых)  всегда остается потребителем молока и сливочного масла
и других производных продуктов - йогурта, сливок, Ги и т.д.
Коровий навоз немного сейчас отошел на второй план (по крайней мере для городских жителей) но тоже
интересный продукт в качестве удобрения и вместо дров.

Поскольку мы ежедневно, напрямую зависим от этого  я пытался прояснить как это "работает" и получается.


Сарай достаточно теплый это примерно представляется, но опять же может есть какие то тонкости по его устройству.
Какие то личные заметки, наблюдения.

Как то в дороге разговаривал с одним человеком у которого есть корова.
Пытался выяснить  сколько корма и какого корове надо в год, как его хранить. Сколько корова дает молока в течении
года и в течении жизни. Сколько времени уходит на заготовку кормов или какой то корм надо покупать. Сколько времени в день  уходит на уход за коровой.

С вайшнавской точки зрения большой акцет сделать чтобы  ни дай Бог не получилось что корова попадет на убой, через плохие руки.


В  интернете есть информация, но опять же хочется от вайшнавов узнавать и общаться.
Там например я прочитал что к 15 годам у коров стачиваются зубы и молоко они перестают давать.
(правда или нет, так и не пояснил)



Если даже в старости корова перестает давать молоко, то есть еще и навоз.

Может какой то раздел по навозу включить (как его с большой пользой использовать)
Например высокий урожай тех же овощей.
Во Вриндаване в гурукуле даже стены покрыты смесью с коровьим навозом  и  т.д.

Лично я довольно смутно представляю как функционируют гошалы  во Вриндаване, Маяпуре.
А хотелось бы знать для общего развития, а спросить особо неукого, это надо пожить там и понаблюдать.

В мире коровы повсюду, в каждой деревне. Поэтому если много людей будут знать,
хотя бы даже в теории как правильно это устроить, то они могут помочь может не делом, 
но пока словом и советом.

Может на западе и есть книжки на эту тему, но в России я что то не встречал.

Некоторые для себя просто кое что записывают, так что все можно включить в эту книжку.


Может и такой раздел, чисто для начинающих, кто решил завести одну корову и никогда с этим дело не имел.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Спасибо за подсказки, о чем писать.
 Хочу сразу сказать, что меня взволновало.
 Дорогие преданные, те, кто хочет завести корову! Это ОЧЕНЬ серьезное дело! Это - на всю жизнь! Если в самом начале допустить ошибки, то потом могут быть большие проблемы! Если вы думаете, что можно поехать семьей жить в обычную деревню (где живут обычные миряне), купить там дом, потом приобрести корову и все будет нормально, то Вы заблуждаетесь... Поначалу, возможно, все будет вроде как нормально, но потом... Есть печальный опыт у преданных... Вас может постигнуть разочарование, в результате которого человек вообще отказывается от самой идеи жить на земле и держать корову... И все из-за ошибки, допущенной в самом начале, не из-за идеи. Идея хороша, но надо ПРАВИЛЬНО ее воплощать!
 Шрила Прабхупада не говорил ехать по-одиночке в кармические деревни и заводить коров... Он говорил о создании вайшнавских сельхозобщин! То есть селиться надо сообща, хотя бы несколько семей преданных...единомышленников... пожить год-другой, а потом уже заводить корову...
 1.Нужно правильно выбрать место, где селиться.
Обычные ошибки:
1)поближе к городу, чтобы было удобнее на работу ездить, в магазин и т.д.
2)в крепкой деревне на 700 дворов..., где есть почти все, что в городе, т.е. нам удобно и привычно...
3)не учитываются природные факторы: наличие леса, где есть дрова, водоема, чтобы была рядом вода, наличие свободных, незанятых земель, и т.д.
4)строят дом вообще чуть ли не в пригороде.

 Нужно очень внимательно изучать, что говорил Шрила Прабхупада по этому поводу! Я кое-что собрала, но у меня не всегда есть конкретные ссылки, откуда то или иное высказывание, иногда просто преданные рассказали и все...

 Например, Враджакишор прабху где-то выкопал и рассказал моему мужу высказывание Прабхупады, что общины нужно организовывать в ГЛУБИНКЕ той или иной страны... в обычном переводе это слово "глубинка" было опущено...
 Сколько бед произошло из-за того, что преданные не знали и не учли этого! Алматы, община. которую разогнали, дома разрушили... (возможно, я не точно название помню..., извините). Эта община было рядом с городом. 

 Место нужно выбирать так, чтобы оно было "несъедобно для демонов-материалистов". Материалисты руководствуются материальной выгодой, чувственными наслаждениями. Поэтому нужно всегда помнить, что "как только у тебя в этом мире появляется что-то ценное, сразу же появляется тот, кто хочет это отнять". (Не помню, откуда эта цитата).

 --------Итак, место.------- 
 Подальше от крупных городов, от небольших поселений тоже какое-то расстояние. Возможно, в какой-нибудь умирающей деревушке, где еще кто-то живет, но там вам не будут мешать и чинить препятствия.
 Наличие свободных земель, чтобы была возможность в будущем расширяться, расти. Коровам потребуется в будущем много земель, которые ваша община в будущем сможет либо купить, либо пользоваться ими на каких-то других основаниях.
 Наличие лесов (дров), водоем, чтобы была вода для вас и естественный водопой для коров.
 Смешанный рельеф. Не голая степь или пустыня...
 Это дает возможность прокормить коров всегда, даже если засуха или наводнение. Мы это смогли оценить, когда у нас бывали засушливые года или дожди... То есть, коровы - это подвижная форма жизни, они могут найти себе траву даже в засуху где-нибудь возле речки или в лесу... растения так не могут.
 Смешанный рельеф дает возможность создать лучший микроклимат для вашего огорода, сада. Развитие пермакультуры.
 Пока все. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Насчет зубов.
 Возможно и стачиваются... смотря что они там кушают...
 У нас вол Балу, которому 17 лет, прекрасно жует, я заглядывала ему в рот, вроде зубы нормальные. Корова Бхава, ей скоро 20 будет, тоже вроде жует... и молоко при этом давала до недавних пор, еще летом в пищу использовали, правда солоноватое, на переработку только (панир, творог...), она рожала всего один раз в своей жизни. 
 Был случай, когда корова сломала сразу два зуба. Я нашла такой двойной зуб коренной возле кормушки. Долго не могла выяснить, чей. Возможно, это было из-за того, что они иногда бетон грызут. Находят на пастбище старые бетонные поваленные столбы от старой эл. линии и грызут их. Чего им не хватает? Соль вроде даем... Зубы очень важны. Если они не в порядке, то животное не сможет наедаться, как следует, следовательно, будет отставать в массе тела, труднее пережить зиму... Мы пасем коров круглый год. Зимой подкармливаем. (На facebook есть альбомы и видео, где это показано. Я там под своим именем).

 Хочу добавить про глистов.
 Наши коровы пасутся круглый год. Вообще, наука ветеринария возникла с возникновением стойлового периода.
 Зимой и весной, как я заметила, происходит профилактика от паразитов. Коровы едят зимой соцветия пижмы, полыни, которые гонят глистов. Весной они периодически заходят в лес "собирать подснежники". Белые подснежники, ветреница дубравная по-научному, является ядовитым растением. Оно тоже выгоняет глистов. Я думаю, что и другую пользу приносит. 
 Только, пожалуйста, не ешьте, люди, эти растения! Я попробовала, жжет в желудке сильно даже от одного листика. У коров масса тела намного больше, поэтому дозировка соответствующая... Лучше спросить к специалиста. 
 У коров в хозяйствах в нашей местности обычное явление - фасцелиоз. Это паразиты в печени, их еще называют "бабочка", потому что глист если его развернуть, похож на крылья бабочки. Заражение происходит через стоячую воду. где живет малый прудовик, это такая маленькая улиточка, которая является промежуточным хозяином фасциолы. В колхозах коровам дают лекарства. У наших коров этой проблемы нет. Клинические обследования и вскрытия умерших животных показали, что фасцелиозом наши коровы не болеют. 
 Бываю еще глисты в легких, желудочном тракте. У наших коров их не обнаружили. 
 Когда животные имеют возможность пастись там, где это им необходимо (пастухи следят, чтобы только вред коровы не сделали, на посевы, посадки  не зашли), весной в лесу, например, то они сами излечивают себя. "Корова должна гулять свободно", это слова из ШБ. (Извините, не помню из какой песни и стиха).

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> (И еще я слышала что в некоторых храмах в индии, особенно строгих не предлагают продуктов в невежестве... в том числе не предлагали бы и такое молоко, т.к. оно тоже в невежестве учитывая то каким способом добывается...) 
> 
> Меня этот вопрос очень волнует ... я пока употребляю молочное... но все больше и больше, дома ли или в храме вкушая прасад меня мучит то что все словно закрывают глаза на то что стоит за этим молоком... что делая это я не могу быть вполне искренней стараясь продвигаться в дух.жизни... а также меня мучает мысль, что Кришна не хотел бы прасада полученного такой ценой....


 Я слышала, что в вайшнавских храмах в Индии на алтаре Божествам предлагают ТОЛЬКО молоко от коров своей храмовой гошалы либо от коров, которых содержат преданные, т. е. от защищаемых коров. 
 Я могу порадоваться за Вас, дорогая Маша диди! Ваши мысли - это результат очищения Вашего сердца, Вы слышите голос совести, который ДЛЯ ВАС подсказывает, какой Вам надо делать следующий шаг, чтобы развиваться духовно. Это значит, Ваше воспевание Святого имени, УЖЕ приносит первые результаты!
 У каждого это индивидуально. Дорогие преданные, не подумайте, что ВСЕМ нужно отказываться от магазинного молока. 
 Кришна в сердце у каждого из нас, и Он подсказывает каждому индивидуально, что и как надо делать. 
 Если Вас, Маша диди, мучает этот вопрос, то лучше отказаться от магазинной продукции, покупать у преданных. На худой конец, у какой-нибудь бабушки. Тогда карма за одну корову будет идти, а не за тысячи...
 Вы - одна из очень редких душ, имеющих сострадание в сердце, Ваше сердце очень чувствительное. Возможно, скоро Вам захочется поменять образ жизни...
 Если это случится, добро пожаловать к нам на ферму! Мы очень рады преданным!

----------


## Артур

> на сегодняшний день нельзя отрицать, что употребление магазинного молока - это участие в убийстве и мучении коров.


Это кто Вам такое сказал? Это полная чушь.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Нужно заглянуть в шастры, где говорится, что 6 категорий людей, участников, берут на себя последствия убийства животных: (по памяти пишу)
те, кто убивают, те, кто покупают, кто продают, кто готовят еду, кто дает разрешение и финансируют. Если мы платим, то значит финансируем.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У нас был случай: в группу заказа молочных продуктов нашей фермы кто-то подключил не преданного. Из лучших побуждений, видимо, чтобы показать, как у Вайшнавов здорово, здоровая еда. Администратору группы, хозяину коров-матерей, пришлось человечка отключить, когда он задал вопрос, продается ли также экологичное мясо и, мало того, попытался что-то там спорить и советовать. Отключили сразу и без выяснений. Теперь правило: никаких своих знакомых (не преданных) в группу не рекомендовать. 

Надо еще заслужить...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще экоферма  https://planetakorov.ru/
120 коров !!!  :swoon:

----------


## Elena U

Всем привет!
Может не на ту ветку написала, но скажите, пожалуйста, у кого есть опыт. Как отделить телёнка от коровы не причиняя насилие? В каком возрасте это делать? У кого какой опыт есть?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Правильно написали, но на форум хозяева коров редко заходят.
Можно поискать в темах "про молоко" ссылку на подробное руководство по содержанию коров (где-то ее здесь выкладывали).

И в начале этой темы есть пояснения: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post29960

----------

